# Hot Spots Fishing Charters



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

<SPAN lang=en-US>For a limited time we are offering a special opportunity for those interested in a fishing trip. We are now doing 5-hour red snapper trips for 1-3 passengers for $450. On these trips we GUARANTEE you?ll catch a limit of red snapper or the trip is free! After catching a limit of snapper we will move on to target other species. All fishing will be done in state waters due to federal permit regulations.<P lang=en-US style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in; widows: 0; orphans: 0">
<P lang=en-US style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in; widows: 0; orphans: 0">Our normal inshore fishing trips are available as well. Our 4-hour trips are $350 for 1-4 anglers. On these trips we will be targeting redfish, trout, flounder, mackerel, and several other species.<P lang=en-US style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in; widows: 0; orphans: 0">Captain Chris Phillips<P lang=en-US style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in; widows: 0; orphans: 0">(850) 255-7288<P lang=en-US style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in; widows: 0; orphans: 0">Captain Matt McLeod<P lang=en-US style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in; widows: 0; orphans: 0">(850) 418-5333<P lang=en-US style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in; widows: 0; orphans: 0"><P lang=en-US style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in; widows: 0; orphans: 0">
<P lang=en-US style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in; widows: 0; orphans: 0">


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a heck of a good offer Chris!

Should get ya booked up in ahurry1 No one guaruntees fish or its free!!! Good job!:clap


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

We are doing well with snapper so far this year, lots of fish out there. Hopefully we will get a long stretch of good weather to go chase them.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Bump for a helluva good deal:bowdown


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you! Hopefully some people will take advantage while the weather is nice!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

bump for a great price! wish i had the money. baby on the way:baby


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!!! Awesome deal guy's.......


----------

